# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Help! Nhờ mọi người tư vấn về motor chạy băng tải

## hieu_potter

Hi mọi người. Rất mong anh em diễn đàn tư vấn giúp mình.
Mình đang thiết kế một chuyền băng tải chạy dừng từng bước. Kiểu như chạy 20 cm thì dừng 5s vậy. Mình đang băn khoăn không biết chọn loại motor nào. Nếu sài động cơ AC có giảm tốc mình sợ dừng không như ý muốn được (sai lệch do quán tính), còn dùng step hoặc servo thì công suất không lớn. Hay mình nên dùng cơ cấu cơ khí? Khó xử quá!
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm lĩnh vực này thì cho mình xin vài ý kiến tham khảo.
Thanks mọi người rất nhiều.

----------


## thuhanoi

Muốn không sai lệch phải dùng servo hoặc biến tần có phản hồi, ưu tiên servo nhé. Có hộp số giảm tốc.

----------

hieu_potter

----------


## spkt2004

Dùng motor 3p và biến tần có hãm, tất nhiên độ chính xác không thể bằng servo, và sai số lặp lại lớn. Do vậy còn tùy vào yêu cầu cụ thể có cần chính xác không, nếu chính xác là ưu tiên thì dùng servo cho lành

----------


## solero

Bác cần công suất như nào ạ?

----------


## dungtb

Yêu cầu dừng chính xác thì dùng acservo hoặc servo hybird là chuẩn bác, k nên dùng động cơ thường

----------


## Mạch Việt

Nếu chủ thớt cần tải trọng lớn, dùng động cơ bước 20-30Nm và hộp giảm tốc là kéo phà phà  :Big Grin:

----------


## hieu_potter

Cám ơn mọi người đã tư vấn. Em chọn động cơ servo để thử nghiệm xem thế nào. Vài bữa làm xong công trình e sẽ review cho mọi người.
Thanks tất cả nhé!

----------


## khachai94

bác inbox em nhé, gửi thông tin e e báo cho

----------


## hoangminhtin

> bác inbox em nhé, gửi thông tin e e báo cho


bác chỉ bác ấy , sẳng pót luôn 1 bài để chia sẽ cách làm với e cũng muốn học hoi

----------


## longnguyenkd10

mình cũng đang cần tìm hiểu về những mã này

----------

